# 2006 Farmtrac 360 DTC manual 12 speed shuttle shift 4wd



## retiredrob (Mar 30, 2020)

Linkage appears ok but will not stay in reverse. Started popping ou and gradually got worse where it will not stay in even if held back on lever. Possible issues? Also is there a dealer near Syracuse , NY?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Doesn't seem to be any dealers in your area. In fact, I'm pretty sure there aren't any dealers at all, unless you search for one in India. In North America, the Assembly plant and company interests went into receivership in 2008.
Have you checked out this site for manuals or parts availability?
https://partsforfarmtrac.com/

Here is a bit more information that may lead to equivalent tractors and the possibility of parts.
https://tractors.fandom.com/wiki/Farmtrac_360_DTC
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/002/4/6/2464-farmtrac-360dtc.html

Sure sounds like something is either out of adjustment, or there is an obstruction building up, limiting the travel of the shifter.


----------



## retiredrob (Mar 30, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Doesn't seem to be any dealers in your area. In fact, I'm pretty sure there aren't any dealers at all, unless you search for one in India. In North America, the Assembly plant and company interests went into receivership in 2008.
> Have you checked out this site for manuals or parts availability?
> https://partsforfarmtrac.com/
> 
> ...


Thankyou. Thought same, but need to review further .


----------

